# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Rendering around interior of window

## AL78

G'day, I recently had new windows installed that were set forward from where the original windows were. Anyway, because of the way the new windows were installed there's large gaps between the original interior render and where the window frames are now. There is exposed concrete and brickwork around the inside of the windows that is about 30-40mm deep and 70-80mm wide. I want to render around the windows but I'm wondering what type of render (or concrete) I'd need to fill a space so wide and so deep. Also, can render go over expanding foam (the spray can type)? I've used the foam to fill some of the spaces between the double brickwork. Anyway, if anyone's got any suggestions that would be great. Cheers...

----------


## myla

Hi,
I would use a grout/mortar from Parchem which can be applied in 2-3 coats over a week 
thanks

----------


## autogenous

A picture would be nice 
Some pre mixed mortar in first then some cornice cement over the top is my guess without a picture.  Expand foam is no good.  It ends up everywhere especially on your new windows.

----------


## an3_bolt

How about some quad onto the frame to pack out to the interior level of the current render and then architrave onto the quad to cover the gap between the quad and current render? Picture would help.

----------


## Jim Matheos

I would pack out the cavity to almost flush(allow for thickness of render) with timber pieces and nail a product called render mesh.You can now render onto this mesh.

----------

